
Protecting Applications with Automated Software Diversity - eu90h
https://galois.com/blog/2018/09/protecting-applications-with-automated-software-diversity/
======
eu90h
See also: [https://blog.trailofbits.com/2018/09/10/protecting-
software-...](https://blog.trailofbits.com/2018/09/10/protecting-software-
against-exploitation-with-darpas-cfar)

